# Free Rats, Gerbils and Hammies Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I found these when browsing on Gumtree and thought that there would be a better chance that these furries would get a good home if I copied their details on here. I haven't been in touch to see if they are still available as if I did I would be too tempted to bring them home myself and my mum is terrified of rats, hammies and thinks there is something "fishy" about gerbils - and I don't think there is much space for them either what with 24 cages and 52 mice Ihave on the go already! I hope that some one is near at hand to offer some of these little ones a good home if they are still available

Baby rat - male, free with cage Small Furries for Sale Scotland Glasgow

rats free to good home Pets Wanted Granton Edinburgh

GOOD HOME REQUIRED FOR BLACK AND WHITE FEMALE HAMSTER - FREE WITH HABITRAIL OVO SUITE CAGE Small Furries for Sale DUNDEE Dundee

Hamster fee to good home Small Furries for Sale Oxgangs Edinburgh

black and white girl hamster - free to good home. Small Furries for Sale Edinburgh

Ginger Gerbils - Free To A Good Home !!! Other Miscellaneous Services Newbridge Edinburgh

Two gerbils with cage Other Baby Related Items for Sale Paialey Glasgow


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor little souls, hope someone is near enough and in position to help


----------

